# Cross Sport SE Heated mirrors



## reefshark (Dec 17, 2019)

I just got a 2020 Cross Sport SE 4Motion. On the sticker it clearly states Heated mirrors, however on the mirror adjustment control on the drivers door, there is no heat mirrors selection. I traded in a Atlas SE that had heated mirrors so I am familiar with the control, but I don't see it on the new one. Am I missing something?

Thanks,
Mark


----------



## *DesertFox* (Sep 26, 2017)

reefshark said:


> I just got a 2020 Cross Sport SE 4Motion. On the sticker it clearly states Heated mirrors, however on the mirror adjustment control on the drivers door, there is no heat mirrors selection. I traded in a Atlas SE that had heated mirrors so I am familiar with the control, but I don't see it on the new one. Am I missing something?
> 
> Thanks,
> Mark


Check the owner's manual.


----------



## reefshark (Dec 17, 2019)

*DesertFox* said:


> Check the owner's manual.


I did and it says I should have a selection on the mirror controls for that, but my vehicle does not have it. So either the sticker is lying, or the manual is wrong.


----------



## *DesertFox* (Sep 26, 2017)

reefshark said:


> I did and it says I should have a selection on the mirror controls for that, but my vehicle does not have it. So either the sticker is lying, or the manual is wrong.


Heated side mirrors are standard on all models.


----------



## reefshark (Dec 17, 2019)

*DesertFox* said:


> Heated side mirrors are standard on all models.


So I go back to my original question, how do I turn them on?


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

reefshark said:


> So I go back to my original question, how do I turn them on?


Take a picture of the mirror adjustment switch and show it on the thread.


----------



## mdtony (Mar 3, 2008)

I think the heated mirrors come on automatically when you turn the heat on in 2021s.
There is another thread about this not working though. I think its not the right approach. You may need the heat inside and not on the mirrors and vise versa. Why would VW take the switch away?:screwy:


----------



## reefshark (Dec 17, 2019)

Here is a pic of the mirror control panel on the door.
but I have to get to 5 posts before I can attach a picture, so stand by

- - - Updated - - -

post 5


----------



## reefshark (Dec 17, 2019)

one more


----------



## reefshark (Dec 17, 2019)

Image:


----------



## kenw (Feb 24, 2000)

reefshark said:


> I just got a 2020 Cross Sport SE 4Motion. On the sticker it clearly states Heated mirrors, however on the mirror adjustment control on the drivers door, there is no heat mirrors selection. I traded in a Atlas SE that had heated mirrors so I am familiar with the control, but I don't see it on the new one. Am I missing something?
> 
> Thanks,
> Mark


Maybe they come on with the rear defogger?

Ken


----------



## Jersey18Tiguan (Jun 9, 2018)

They do come on with the rear defroster. When I sold VW and the Cross Sport came in we had every single sales person trying to figure it out. Unfortunately just as we were set to go to the training course Covid hit and everything was shut down so we were left on our own. Service had no idea about anything and the owner's manual says to do like the 2020 and earlier models and turn the mirror control knob around to the heated function. That wasn't there. One day a sales person had one out and turned on the rear defrost and voila! They were heated. Wasn't very intelligent to not put the correct information in the manual or to let your people know what's going on.


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

Jersey18Tiguan said:


> ....Wasn't very intelligent to not put the correct information in the manual or to let your people know what's going on.


So, VW can put you in charge of keeping each OM updated for each model change updated and matched to the right vehicle?


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

Noticed the same switch on the 2021 full size atlas SE at the dealership. No heated position

Sent from my moto x4 using Tapatalk


----------



## 53PL-50AAA-VW611BAN (Feb 10, 2015)

The mirror heating comes on with the rear defroster on all of my VWs. When did they change?


----------

